# Sunday Night 3D League-Milan Area



## Girtski (Apr 29, 2009)

We are putting together a league for Sunday nights at Adams Archery on Willow West of Whittaker. This is a munchie league whose focus is good times and good food more than serious 3D action. We usually shoot 3 arrows 10 times for a possible score of 300. Halfway through, we eat! We'll be starting at 6:30 and are usually done by 8:30-9:00. Cost is 10 a week and it runs 12 weeks. I believe we're required to pay in full by the fourth week. If Sunday's don't work, after the league starts, you can shoot any day the store is open and submit your scorecard in the box inside the store.

We had a nice turnout the last 3 years. Usually somewhere between 12-20 shooters. 

Hope to see you there!

Dan


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

When does it start?


----------



## Girtski (Apr 29, 2009)

Guess I went brain-dead. It starts next Sunday 1-9-2010....and it will start at 7:30PM...just confirmed


----------



## CougarHunter (Oct 2, 2008)

if its not too late, I wouldnt mind doing a 3d shoot. I havent shot in awhile but it sounds like fun


----------

